# train toybox



## kpwoodcrafts (Oct 30, 2006)

Here is a train toybox I built


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey, that's really cool . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes, very cool and alot of detail. Keep em coming.


----------



## oscorner (Dec 10, 2006)

That is neat! I bet the recipient was might pleased.


----------

